

What education startup you will start if you had a million to spend? - anujkk

If you had a capital of one million US dollars to invest in any education/training related startup that makes trainee "employable" what kind of startup will you choose? How will you spend the money?
======
vemuruadi
A skill network for trainees connecting content to learn, challenges to solve
and showcase skills with their work.

